# Winnie has a certificate!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I am guessing this is roughly equivalent to an AKC STAR Puppy or CGC?


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes it looks like similar thing.  We would have had it sooner but lockdown set everything back.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations for a job well done and hopefully more to come.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Winnie!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Way to go!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yippy! Congrats


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations team Winnie. Good work.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

Whooooo!!!! Well done!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations, nicely done!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! A well-trained dog and handler makes for a much happier life! I'm wishing you and Winnie many years of fun and companionship.


----------

